# Multilift/Swaploader/Other



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I like the idea of being able to switch between a bin, job box, salter, leaf box, flat bed and water tank with one truck, not having to tag a trailer around to move equipment, the reasons go on and on. So I've convinced myself to build a heavy spec single axle hooklift type truck.

Currently looking at a 24,000 lb Swaploader, dont know what truck to put it on yet-maybe a baby Pete.

Looking to hear some feedback, pros/cons likes/dislikes of the various hooklift system manufacturers.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

I have a stellar unit...36" hook height, no cables placed on a 4900 Int. 
The unit works great! Cabovers are great to place on...especially 4x4's...such as the Mitsu's.
Great tool to move your Skids Steers in as well, make sure you have d-rings installed though.


----------



## ponderosa (Jan 8, 2006)

you are heading in the right direction, i do roll offs they are great, hino's seem to be coming on very strong around here. all landscapers should have at least one hook lift. there is a two wheel drive f700 1995 5.9 cummins 6 speed nice little truck for sale locally priced fair to cheap if that helps, good luck


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Multilifts make the most sense in our area because they are the most popular and you would be able to buy used equipment easier. My neighbour had an "Ontrux" and while it worked well, after it was stolen he had a terrible time selling the one bin that wasn't stolen. Everyone wanted Multilift.

I like that you could fab up a salter for them. Go from bin, to landscape, to flatbed, to salter. That makes alot of sense if you have the work for them.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

www.ontrux.com


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

Anyone throw a plow and a salter on a roll-off? I've been thinking, if you had a fleet of five roll-off trucks with about 20 bins in the summer. That's about 4 bins per truck. In the winter when roll-off business is down, you could run two roll offs with salters and a plow. And two trucks swapping bins all night. Leaving one as a backup and for servicing any normal winter roll-off business, or whatever else you could use one for.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

John-Ontrux systems are lighter duty. Multilift or Swaploader is the way to go.

Airhead-the opportunities and versatility is endless. I know a few guys that do plow and hook salters on, and water tanks etc. Their dump trucks remain parked now.


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

We've got a multilift on our w5500 cabover. We've had great luck with ours all summer, we still have to build the frame for the salter to sit on but shouldn't be a big deal. Make sure you get the longer version as it will allow up to 15' bins, a big asset if you're going to be moving light material like mulch or snow. You'll also need to upgrade the pump size to be able to handle a speader along with a cooler or a larger oil resivoir to keep temp in check. Only regreat is we should have gone with a bigger truck and a heavier multilift, had the front wheels off the ground a time or two loading.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

Why not one of the Mack Granite series trucks? Waste Management uses a lot of these trucks for Roll-off duty.

Pretty sharp looking good running trucks if you ask me.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Yup, everythings all good and cool, until you see the price tag .....


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

Hahaha, What, you don't have 150K layin around? And another 15G's for outfitting?payup

I bet it'd pay for itself in the first season, and leave you just enough money for beer.


----------



## pcs (May 23, 2001)

Just got this truck. Looking at my options for a salter.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

What are the details of the truck? Axles, HP, etc?
Did you buy that from Kid Equipment?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I just finalized the deal on 3 of these an hour ago. Being shipped in from the US next week. Best part is I only need 2 of them, and think I've already sold the 3rd.


----------



## pcs (May 23, 2001)

Yes that's the one from KID. 120,000 miles 2005 International 4300 DT 466. 

Those are nice looking trucks. What system is on it? Does it come with any bodies? What kind of salter are you looking at?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice looking trucks John, the swap loader is something I would really like someday. Love the little IH's.


----------



## chaos270 (Oct 30, 2004)

Both of those trucks are great. Right now I'm looking for a 5500 but I'd say the next step will be something like one of those. Been thinking 33K or 35K GVW with Allison 3000 RDS tranny probably with one of the medium bore diesels derated to 280 or 300hp with a Swaploader system. What I'd really like is one of the new Kenworths but man you think the its sticker shock for pickup these days double it!

Like I started though those are bothn great trucks, good luck.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

pcs;817375 said:


> Yes that's the one from KID. 120,000 miles 2005 International 4300 DT 466.
> 
> Those are nice looking trucks. What system is on it? Does it come with any bodies? What kind of salter are you looking at?


I looked at those ex penske trucks. To be honest with you, I was on the fence with this order until I called KID. Not to trash your deal, but I was looking for a heavier spec'd truck with lower miles. Be careful on the salter you put on there-you'll be more limited on weight (because of GVWR), a 10 footer should be good at 6.5 yds.

Two of them dont have a body. One comes with a 14ft flat deck. They are Stellar Hooklifts, 20,000 lb capacity. I'm looking at either Swenson or Monroe from one dealer, or custom built Downeaster from another-dont know yet.

I found a comany for subframes and bins which was much cheaper than Del (about 1/2 price). PM me if interested in their number.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

JD Dave;817382 said:


> Nice looking trucks John, the swap loader is something I would really like someday. Love the little IH's.


Thanks man, they're like little bulldogs-perfect trucks for what I need.


----------



## Greeneverywhere (Nov 7, 2008)

Here's mine.


----------



## Greeneverywhere (Nov 7, 2008)

It's a Swaploader SL-330 on a Pete 335. I have aDowneaster 10 yd. spreader trying to find pic.


----------

